# What am I doing wrong?



## JimiJimi (15 Nov 2014)

So I finally took delivery of my brand new Hegner Multicut 1 variable speed and thought 'this is it - scrolling will be a dream now'. And I can definitely see differences in the cutting accuracy and vibration. But the blade change is HORRIBLE! Taking out the whole blade and putting each of the clamps in the clamp holder thingy is weird, but lining up the blade in the clamp, getting it central, tightening it, loosening and re-tightening it when I realise the blade is not at a right angle to the clamp, is a right pain and seems very hit and miss.

Am I missing something? Is there an easier way of doing it? It is not helped by the fact that the ends of the blades are cut at an angle. so getting them to sit central to the clamp while I tighten it is quite tricky. I didn't think I would say it, but the blade change on my Rexon was easier! Maybe I will get used to it.

Does anyone know the part number for the 'special clamp' for use when doing internal cuts? I can't see it on the parts finder diagram on the Hegner site. I really do think it should be included with the purchase of the machine, especially as it refers to it in the instruction book. I can't attempt any internal cuts until I can get one.

Jimi


----------



## powertools (15 Nov 2014)

Blade clamp here on Hegner site:-

http://www.hegner.co.uk/quick-clamp-for-piercework.html


----------



## gilljc (15 Nov 2014)

Jimi
Don't know how your old saw worked, but you shouldn't need to put both blade holders in the thingy at the side each time, only the bottom one, clamp the blade in it, lining the blade up with the point on the thingy then place it in the bottom rest, and the top of the blade can be clamped in with the top blade holder in place on the top arm. You can do internal cuts without the quick change clamp using the same technique, just threading the blade through the hole in the wood and reclamping into the top holder, you will soon get into a flow. I do agree that for the price of their machines that hegner should incorporate the quick clamp as standard

PS you are using the blade clamp holder at the side of the table aren't you?


----------



## Chippygeoff (15 Nov 2014)

Everything Gill said is very sound advice. The problem is Jimi is that it is all new, it is a lot different to what you have been used to so it will take time to adjust to the new saw. Once you have been using it for a while you will find blade changing a piece of cake and you will be doing it blind folded. When you have the bottom clamp in the clamp holder at the side of the table you will see a little diagram on how the blade should be facing. Place the blade in the clamp and when you feel it hit bottom bring it back just a tad and then tighten the allen bolt but do NOT over tighten it, you need very little pressure to secure the blade. When you put the clamp back you then put the blade into the top clamp, and it's the same again, don't over tighten it ot you will have blades breaking. The knurled knob above the top clamp should be tightened until there is just a bit of movement in the clamp. Although the quick release knob is not essential I could not do without mine as I am doing lots of internal cut's. You will find a foot switch invaluable. There are loads of guys on here with Hegnes so if you have any questions just ask away. Happy scrolling.


----------



## scrimper (15 Nov 2014)

If you find blade fitting horrible on the Hegner you must be doing something wrong! I have 3 saws inc a British made Diamond and a Hegner and the blade change on the Hegner is so easy you could do it blindfolded! I honestly don't see how they could make it much easier.

I presume you do realise that the blade is not held in the clamp actually by the 'clock' screw? the blade fits in the bottom of the slot and the screw tightens the clamp together pinching the sides together. One the blade is installed in the lower holder you don't need to take it out again unless fitting another blade. For internal cuts just remove the tension on the blade, loosen the top blade clamp insert the blade through the hole in the work and refit the blade in the top clamp.

The quick blade clamp is a must if you are doing lot's of internal cuts but you can do work with out one. with a bit of ingenuity you could make a quick clamp for yourself using an existing blade clamp.

Trust me once you have got the knack of blade changing you will find it simple and quick to do. IMHO the Hegner blade change is one of the best.


----------



## Walney Col (16 Nov 2014)

It's high time somebody did a video of blade clamps and changing blades on the hegner. For such an expensive machine the topic crops up with frightening regularity sufficient to put me totally off even considering one.

Col.


----------



## ChrisR (16 Nov 2014)

I would agree with all of the good advice given above, and as Geoff said, after a bit of use you could almost change a blade blindfolded, in fact if the clamps were already on a blade you could change/fit the blade to the saw blindfolded.

I also agree that a quick change top clamp should be included in with the saw, for the price charged.

In fact when I purchased my Hegner saw many years ago, I did get a quick change blade clamp included, but that was when Hegner UK was run by a gentleman and his good lady wife, who put customer service and care at the top of their list. I don’t think you will ever get their commitment of customer care from a large organisation.

A quick tip, if I am cutting a large project I mount a number of blades in clamps, so when required the blade can be replaced very quickly. Obviously to be able to do this you need a number of spare clamps, I think I have about six pairs, not purchased at the same time, but a couple of spares with each blade order.

Take care & happy sawing.

Chris R.


----------



## scrimper (16 Nov 2014)

The quick change clamp (piercing clamp) is supplied with the more expensive models such as the 2s and above but not with the cheaper models Multicut 1 and 1s. Although they charge £20 for the clamp it probably costs next to nowt to produce so could easily be supplied with the cheaper models without adding much to the cost.

I think the quick clamp is an essential item with the saws and mine was supplied as standard, but I feel that the £20 price they charge is well over the top.


----------



## Chippygeoff (16 Nov 2014)

Like Chris the quick change clamp came with my 2S when i bought it. It makes my work a lot quicker to do but if the quick clamp knob had not come with the saw I would certainly not have bought one from Hegner. I would have had one made. Now theres a thing for you Martin, with your superb engineering skills you could knock a load of them out and make a small fortune.


----------



## martinka (16 Nov 2014)

Chippygeoff":j8zy1f3j said:


> Now theres a thing for you Martin, with your superb engineering skills



And here's me thinking I was the only Martin in the scroll saw forum. 

The terms "engineering skills" and "superb" don't go together where I am concerned, I'm more of a metal butcher.


----------



## JimiJimi (18 Nov 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. Yes, I suppose it will get easier the more I do it. I just found it very annoying that the special clamp didn't come with the machine. I voiced my frustrations to Hegner UK and they have agreed to sell me one postage free, so that is something at least.

It wasn't helped by the fact that in the instruction manual it says to line the blade up in the clamp with the teeth facing down and to the right, yet on the little diagram on the blade clamp holder at the side of the table, the blades are facing down and to the left! That was what was making me think I had to do both ends of the blade using the clamp holder, 

I'll keep at it and, as you say, I am sure it will get easier. I do agree with Walney Col - a video produced by Hegner showing how to change the blades would be very useful.

Thanks again,

Jimi


----------



## martinka (18 Nov 2014)

JimiJimi":4mqkhmqu said:


> yet on the little diagram on the blade clamp holder at the side of the table, the blades are facing down and to the left!
> Jimi



Confusing, isn't it? Look closer and you will see there's an indentation of the blade shape and the teeth actually do point to the right. Maybe it would make it clearer if the manual said the teeth should point away from you and to the right.


----------

